# tryed out some pvc this time



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

tryed out some pvc i really like that stuff easy to shape water proof. the first one tryed a catfish out , a bluegill and two others hope u guys like .jody































.
forgot one







.


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Beautiful work there Jody, it look's like you've got a handle on PVC! All are fine examples with great paint, but that Cat is Killer!!!

Douglas


----------



## musky107 (Apr 19, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

nice looking baits! I really like the catfish, complete with whiskers. They all look great. How is the PVC action compared to wood?


----------



## Local_Pond_Fisher (May 13, 2009)

what do you use to mold and bend the pvc?


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

the pvc is a trim board for the outside of a door fram or window casing, i think its about 3/4 inches thick and about 8ft .jody


----------



## meatwad (Sep 29, 2004)

Nice baits!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Love the detail in that catfish bait. It is to cool!


----------



## esoxbuckeye (Jun 5, 2007)

Great looking baits. I would like to try this out sometime. Can the PVC be found at Lowe's or HomeDepot?


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks guys for the great feedback i loveto try different kinda stuff yes u can buy the pvc board at lowes or homedepot or manards thanks jody


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Got to try that Catfish I have a feeling something is going to hit it. 

Good Work


----------

